# Wanna See My Fatty??



## o0infidel0o (Jan 4, 2011)

Decided to try out one of these fatty things. Rolled up a Pizza Fatty with pepperoni, onions, black olives, mushrooms, and mozzarella cheese in Jimmie Dean sausage...wrapped in the obligatory weaved bacon and sprinkled with various Italian spices. Put it in the Traeger about an hour and a half ago at 275*F...another hour to an hour and a half to go. We'll see how it turns out...for now, the before pics. Later...the artery clogging, coronary induced carnage. If I don't make it...bury me with my grill! :-P


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 4, 2011)

Should be getin' close to the finally!


----------



## o0infidel0o (Jan 4, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Should be getin' close to the finally!


Yep, Yep...done! My first fatty...cooking and eating. Holy Jeebus, they're great! I've never tasted anything like it before...oh Fatty, where have you been all my life!?!?


----------



## meateater (Jan 4, 2011)

I like your style,


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats my friend, I know your enjoyin' it!

I'll bet your planning your next one!


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction!

  Looks like a good one.

rick


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well actually smoking is a good an heathly way of cooking BUT>>>>>>>Now some of the things that we smoke here aren't the most heathly for us but they TASTE SO GOOD. It's kinda of a wash I say. Like the saying goes "You have to take the GOOD with the BAD"


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Scar! Can you run a fattie through that fancy recipe software and see if they're as bad as all that, per serving?  and if they are, please don't tell us....


----------



## o0infidel0o (Jan 5, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Hey Scar! Can you run a fattie through that fancy recipe software and see if *they're as bad as all that, per serving*?  and if they are, please don't tell us....


...I feel so dirty when you say it that way. Serving is such a strong word...it's all relative, really.


----------



## o0infidel0o (Jan 5, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> Looks like a good one.
> 
> rick


Those suckers _are_ addictive...I took the leftovers to work this morning for everyone to try a bite. Now I know what a heroine pusher must feel like...


----------



## papagreer (Jan 6, 2011)

o0Infidel0o said:


> Smokey Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the addiction!
> ...


HAHA! they are going to come back tomorrow scratching and saying, hey man, you got any more of that stuff. Nice Fatty. Looks awesome!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2011)

Great looking fatties - I need to try the italian one soon. I love all those flavors

 


TheBarbeQueen said:


> Hey Scar! Can you run a fattie through that fancy recipe software and see if they're as bad as all that, per serving?  and if they are, please don't tell us....


You do not want to know !!


----------



## fourashleys (Jan 19, 2011)

The most important thing I have found out about fatties is.......... NEVER................make just one. You never forgive yourself when it's gone. NICE JOB!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice Fatties


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice looking fatties!!!! I'm gonna do two tomorrow since hubby is out of town all week.


----------



## arnie (Jan 20, 2011)

o0Infidel0o said:


> Smokey Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the addiction!
> ...


And it all starts out so innocently.

Can I have just a small taste?


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 20, 2011)

my favorite is when people say 'thats a heart attack waiting to happen".  sure if you eat it all at once.  then i bring one and put a slice on a biscuit and the chatter all stops.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't put anything on the smoker without at least 1 fattie to go along with it, and of course a few abt's. I just had my annual physical & all is good, so I haven't done any damage yet.


----------

